# Honda Releases All-New 50'' 500cc Side-By-Side!



## 4Nines (Apr 10, 2012)

The New 2015 Honda Pioneer 500 Side-By-Side

Torrance, CA: With the addition of the all-new 2015 Pioneer 500™, Honda adds a heavy dose of fun to its line of side-by-sides. The Pioneer 500 carries two people to off-road adventures, is perfect for chores on the farm or a relaxed trail ride out in the country and it’s packed with Honda’s famous quality and durability at a suggested retail price of $8,499.

“My first drive in the Pioneer 500 was an eye-opener,” said Lee Edmunds, Manager of Motorcycle Marketing Communications. “It’s really fun to drive, and the paddle shifters bring a whole different kind of experience that helps make it a blast. If you’ve been thinking about a side-by-side purchase, the Pioneer 500 will definitely put a grin on your face whether you’re taking care of jobs around your property or taking off on a weekend adventure.”

Only 50 inches wide, the Pioneer 500 fits on trails that impose width restrictions, as well as in the bed of a full-size truck. A modest 73.1-inch wheelbase helps return responsive handling and a tight turning radius of only 13 feet.

More information can be found here: Honda Pioneer Forums


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone needs to fire everyone in the Honda body design department........


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like a frankinsxs. They will not sell many of those.


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

That thing is fugly

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

They need to think more v twin and less inline dog turds lol


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Haha


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Something I have learned over the years is that although Honda and Kawasaki focus in two different market areas, both take sometimes years worth of market studies before committing to any changes in current products or something new. So, it doesn't matter what we think of this SXS or the new Kawasaki, there already is a market for them...at least one strong enough to go forward with production.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like you could fit 44s on the front and 24s on the back. I'm not a fan.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looks like the same bunch that designed the scrambler ugly does not even come close to describing this abortion


----------

